# how soon to rebreed?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I was curious on how soon can I rebreed my doe? She had one buckling and he is now weaned and ready for his new home. I've heard of two weeks after they birth and I think that's crazy and would never do that! Then I've heard that you can rebreed 5 months after they give birth. What do you guys think? I also think waiting a year or more is just ridiculous cause people can have another child after 3 months.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't rebreed before 5 months, and I usually wait 6-7.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

People may be able to have another child in 3 months but it is very hard on the woman's body. That is not enough time to recover.

You should not breed more than 3 times in a 2 year period. But keep in mind that will shorten the breeding life of that goat.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She is a little over a year old and is a purebred Kiko doe. She weaned her son at two months so I've read that you can breed two months after they wean their kid. Would that make a difference? This was her first kidding. Cause then she has a 5 month period to make the kid or kids. I'm just thinking if I breed her in April or May if that would be ok?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She had her kid 01-12-17


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally I would not consider that to be ok. All you will do is wear the doe out quickly and run higher risks of problems when bred too frequently.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

When do you rebreed?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's way to soon. I used to let mine breed back once kids weaned at 3-4 months and let me tell you it's just not worth it. It takes its toll on the does, they just don't have enough time to pack on a good amount of weight. Also money wise it's not worth it because then they have singles, throw in that the mom is thin and you will just be pouring feed to end up with a dinky looking kid.
I know a gal that is breeding back to back right now. This is her third time doing it and so far out of 10 kids she has lost 6 because the does just don't have enough milk for the kids
Now personally I don't think breeding back sooner then a year once is that big of a deal. I have done it when I have moved my kidding time frame around. But now that I have seen and went threw all that I wouldn't do it more then once and I really would only breed so they would have their next batch at about 10-11 months. You gotta think long time here. Stress takes its toll and always stressing a animal out will shorten its life


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have not bred her yet I'm just trying to figure out when is a good time to. I can't wait a year because I will lose customer's and that's how I earn money. I have one Kiko doe that can breed this year if I don't rebreed this doe and I'm expecting that doe to have a single. So could I rebreed her after 5 months?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Two of my does one is the mom got pregnant on accident 3 months after her first then her daughter got pregnant at 3 months and they both did fine. They also were accidentally bred. They both raised happy healthy kids with no help.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Losing customers is a lot less important than your doe staying healthy. 
It is agreed upon by pretty everyone in the goat-owning world that you simply don't turn a profit raising goats. If you breed her back too soon, kids might be weak/premature/unthrifty, and her system would be extremely taxed. You definitely wouldn't make money off the kids if they die, or if you have to turn around and pour time, energy, and money into getting your doe back to health.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So your saying 5 months after kidding is to early? And I've already made a huge profit off of my girls


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would say yes. 5 months still seems a little early. In my opinion, they should kid no more than once a year. Which would mean after 7 months.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think I'm going to rebreed her May or June. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Suzanne.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My mom and I have looked around and you don't have to wait for them to kid in another year it's way to long to rebreed them. I think I'm just going to stick with breeding her between May and June


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

5 months is long enough, as long as the does are dried off and in good breeding condition.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I try to breed most of mine to kid the same month every year. So they're bred 7 months after kiiddding. However, if a doe kids in April, and I want her on track to kid every February, I'll go ahead and breed in Sept(5mo later) She's going to be fune, because I'm not going to keep rebreeding so soon, I'll keep her on track for once a year, every February.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with toth, condition should for sure be taken into consideration and I don't think it's a big deal as long as not back to back over and over. 
I also do agree with Suzanne on not breeding for others. The healthy of your girls should be #1 and honestly I thought the same thing as you when I first started. The more often I had kids the more often I could sell them. But she is right if they are dinky kids or you have to pour the feed to them it's not financially worth it at all. No one is going to want a dinky kid and pouring feed you might break even on it if your lucky. But if she's in good condition try it.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She isn't quite ready yet as it's only been 2 months. She is doing great though lost her baby weight and is gaining normal weight. I'm working right now on drying her up as she hates not being able to help my other does feed their kids! She has a great personality and she gave it to her son along with her gorgeous color! I'm hoping for at least one girl this time. I always watch them to make sure they are healthy. If they have the slightest fever they get separated from the herd and don't get bred till their temp has been normal for at least a week. All my girls are very well kept and are healthy. I would breed them close together if I don't think they could handle it. If she had twins then I would wait longer but she only had a single so I think she will be fine to rebreed in a couple more months. I'll post pics of her tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm going to faten her up more to breed in a month or so! I can't wait to see what else she produces!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't get her too fat, just healthy.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's what I ment lol sorry it must have skipped the healthy part! She's almost there! She gives a lot to her kids and is such a great mom! She has 007 double O seven blood lines! Then my other doe who I'm pretty sure is pregnant has goatex Goliath in her blood line! Then I'm buying a 100% NZ buck that has Sesame in his blood line!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good. 

But do know, increasing her feed, you may get multiples, as that is kinda flushing her prior to breeding. That is the down fall. 
Unless she can handle multiples.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

When I rebreed her it will be her second kidding. I'm holding for twins but her mom had been producing triplets before she was born and she was a twin! The buck was a single. Tho he's given a set of twins and one single.


----------

